# Won Ribbons At The Los Angeles County Fair!



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice Surprise! My White Ripple Top won the Best Of Show ribbon at the Los Angeles County Fair. My Knitted Wedding Dress won 1st Award! My knitted wedding dress was competing against other gowns and the one that inched out mine for top prize was a sewn gown with lots of encrusted pearls. It was pretty spectacular, I will have to admit, but I am so pleased that I got Best Of Show in the Sweater category!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Your sweater is beautiful, and deserved a ribbon. Great work!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

congrats to you. we have talented kpers that make us proud.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

what a stunning sweater,congratulations on winning the ribbon,well done xx


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

both are absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations. Your work is perfect.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats - all that time and work spent on all your items - lovely!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh what beautiful work!! I couldn't imagine knitting a wedding gown. It's just gorgeous. Congrats on your awards.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful, many congratulations on your very worthy ribbons.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations! We should all enter our work in the county fairs!  Did you make the necklace on the white sweater? If so, do you have a pattern you could share?


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

No, they just displayed that scarf on my sweater. Here's one I did that I will be demonstrating at Newton's Fall Seminar tomorrow!!


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Fantastic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

lindasuejensen said:


> No, they just displayed that scarf on my sweater. Here's one I did that I will be demonstrating at Newton's Fall Seminar tomorrow!!


Any chance you will share the pattern for those of us unable to attend the seminar?


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Just for you Kiddo, I will. After the seminar, I will put up that post. I am working today and throughout the weekend, so I wont be able to post until Monday though. Get out all your little one skein and orphan balls in your stash and be ready for some fun, quick and easy scarf/necklaces!! Look for my Loop 'D Loop scarf post in the machine knitting section.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are spectacular and the ribbons are well deserved!! The sweater looks so light and airy - can you please share what yarn you used?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

lindasuejensen said:


> Just for you Kiddo, I will. After the seminar, I will put up that post. I am working today and throughout the weekend, so I wont be able to post until Monday though. Get out all your little one skein and orphan balls in your stash and be ready for some fun, quick and easy scarf/necklaces!! Look for my Loop 'D Loop scarf post in the machine knitting section.


Woohoo...I'm excited! Thank you!  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

lindasuejensen said:


> Just for you Kiddo, I will. After the seminar, I will put up that post. I am working today and throughout the weekend, so I wont be able to post until Monday though. Get out all your little one skein and orphan balls in your stash and be ready for some fun, quick and easy scarf/necklaces!! Look for my Loop 'D Loop scarf post in the machine knitting section.


Really looking forward to it too.
Lovely scarf.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations - well deserved recognition of your hard work and talent.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations,your work well deserved the ribbons truly beautiful.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I was just on your etsy site to buy your short sleeve top pattern, the cutie pie, and was hoping that you were going to sell the wedding dress pattern soon? And the top you won the ribbon for is so pretty I will be watching for that pattern also. &#128513; Thank you so much for the fantastic patterns you create!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your well-deserved awards! Your work is stunning.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, congratulations. The shirt is beautiful and the dress is nothing if not spectacular.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You deserved to win what you did. In fact (in my opinion) you deserved to get the top price for the wedding dress. I sew as well as knit, so obviously I appreciate how much work goes into sewing. But when all is said and done the original fabric used for the sewn gown was bought. Your wedding dress was made completely by you, fabric/dress. Perhaps sewn items should be in a different category than knitted ones for this reason......or was it a case that it was a wedding dress category?


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Both are absolutely incredible.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! I did the wedding gown free-form, that is I worked on a dress form and added each section piece by piece until I was done. I could probably write a pattern from my scribbled notes on it, when I get some time. The Best Of Show white sweater is from my pattern called The Ripple Top. That one is on my Etsy site already.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Both garments are absolutely beautiful. Gongratulations on your ribbons!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I did not specifically put the wedding dress in that category for judging, but it ended up in that display anyway with all the other gowns. I did the wedding gown free-form on a mannequin, so no pattern. It took me several months to do it, adding piece by piece. It has a cascading collar in the back that hangs in ruffles down the back, but you can't see that in the pictures. I am very proud of it and I don't really begrudge the winner of the sewn dress. I am secure in the fact that any knitter who sees it will absolutely understand the work in it. I love to inspire other knitters and share the beauty that our chosen art can achieve.


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Stunning work! Congratulations!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations. Your work is perfectly lovely, and you deserve those ribbons!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Good for you , they are both gorgeous !! I can only imagine how much work you put into the wedding dress. Love the sweater .


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

BOTH your pieces are just gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I attended your seminar when it was in San Diego and you inspired me to attempt some of your patterns. Well they are very well written, easy to follow, and the finished tops turned out very well. Thank you!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow and wow! Super well done.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!
You are a fantastic knitter!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Just awesome work, congratulations


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I saw your entries and you deserve the awards. Beautiful work.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats! I have seen that wedding dress at Newton's Spring Seminar and it is just beautiful, as is your top prize sweater. I look forward to the scarf pattern--can't make it this weekend to So.Cal. Have fun.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful TGS xo


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations on winning the grand prize for your fabulous sweater. Your wedding gown is gorgeous. Would love to see it close up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You are truly Number 1. I look forward to getting the scarf necklace.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats! Gorgeous work. You deserved the awards. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Your wedding dress is spectacular. The style is simple and shows off the beautiful, delicate hand work. wow!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful work - well deserved recognition.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations on a very pretty sweater. 

Robin


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations. I know you were up against very stiff competition in that part of the woods.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Your work is beautiful and obviously impressed the judges. Thank you for sharing with KPers.
Many years ago I got busy and entered four MK items in the Orange County Fair in Costa Mesa, CA. One was a baby layette set (booties, sweater, cap, soaker) and the judges changed my designation from "Knit" to "Crochet" then awarded me a blue ribbon for "Crochet"!!! Made me nuts but I smiled and took the ribbon home.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, wow and even more wow!! Both items are so very gorgeous! I can't imagine how long the wedding dress took you to make, and oh my was it worth it! I love the sweater so much! Your ribbons are very well deserved! I know there must have been many, many entries in that fair, so you can be so proud of yours~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fcsltd (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow your work is gorgeous, you deserve all the ribbons. I think someone already asked this but I did not see an answer - what yarn did you use for the top and for the wedding dress? Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I always combine yarns so that my items are unique and one of a kind. The white sweater's yarn was achieved by twisting two yarns together, a fine poodle boucle from Greece and a very fine white/metallic silver to get a pop of sparkle, but not over the top so it can be worn day or night. Although this is a size 2X, long tunic with long sleeves, it is light as a feather because of that tiny boucle.

The wedding dress has two yarns: one is called Carioca from Millor in an ivory color, and the other is a King Cole yarn called Opium, also Ivory, that I got from England. The opium is the cascading collar, skirt inserts and bottom sweep skirt. The Carioca is the bodice and upper skirt. The picture doesn't show the miles of iridescent sequin trim I hand sewed to highlight the collar edge and to enhance the cathedral style stained glass inserts on the upper skirt. I think I bought ten yards and had two inches left!!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

You do fabulous work!! No wonder you won so many well deserved awards!! Congratulations. That sweater is lovely. And that wedding dress ... WOW!! 

Marge


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful, congratulation ..


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful designs


----------



## kailm (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw both your items at the fair and really loved the wedding dress. That is alot of work and very beautiful. You really earned those ribbons.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice job.


----------

